# Post Your Room!



## scotch (Feb 16, 2017)

Post a photo of a room in your house!


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 16, 2017)

You might see tape on my 3ds.. b/c i broke the thing holding the screens together ;-;
I have the complete set of the Sweets by Gracie ^-^ I have other rooms too for sets but they arent complete.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 16, 2017)

My gaming room


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 16, 2017)

My mayor character's room.



Spoiler



My favorite room in my house


----------



## treetops (Feb 16, 2017)

[removed]


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2017)

My main room


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 17, 2017)

bonjohnp4ever said:


> My main room



that is such a cute little lamp and plant set up


----------



## carp (Feb 17, 2017)

​
sorry about the long post, but here's all the room styles i have used (and actually bothered to screenshot ;; over the years so far!!


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 17, 2017)

My Nautical basement is my favourite:




Photos of other rooms are in the spoiler tag


Spoiler



Garden (main):




Cozy Cabin (right):




Study/Lounge (back):




Oriental room (left):




Upstairs Apartment:


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 17, 2017)

lunarkitty said:


> My Nautical basement is my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your rooms are so beautiful! the nautical basement is my favourite too


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 17, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> your rooms are so beautiful! the nautical basement is my favourite too


Thank you so much! I'm glad you like my rooms, I spent a lot of time on them. <3


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a couple before and afters:

My main room, all I did was change the wall/floor yet it makes it look like a totally different room. I've always loved the tent wall/floor and I've had it up before, but changed to something more subtle. It's growing more and more on me, though. I like how warm and welcoming it makes the room.

Before:


Spoiler











After:


Spoiler





















Here's a before and after of my basement. Might be my favorite room in my house now.

Before:


Spoiler











After:


Spoiler


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's my living room. 




Took these during Christmas time, so don't mind the decorations. Normally, the popcorn machine would be on the other side of the room.


----------



## hamster (Feb 17, 2017)

posted this before, but this is my favourite room


----------



## Loriii (Feb 17, 2017)

The first room I've made in my second town's museum, and probably still my favorite of all.





A garden located in my mayor's house.


----------



## scotch (Feb 17, 2017)

Role said:


> The first room I've made in my second town's museum, and probably still my favorite of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in a museum? wow, mind if I take your idea?


----------



## Loriii (Feb 17, 2017)

enders said:


> in a museum? wow, mind if I take your idea?



Ah yes, sure no worries and thank you


----------



## scotch (Feb 17, 2017)

lunarkitty said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad you like my rooms, I spent a lot of time on them. <3
> I'm still trying to figure out my right room though, right now it depicts a scene from Les Mis?rables. While I personally like it I think it's a bit too obscure for others to recognize and thus just looks like a half empty WIP room to most people. :/



personally, i like it.


----------



## okaimii (Feb 17, 2017)

All of these rooms are beautiful! You guys have such creativity. My rooms never look good lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 17, 2017)

I finally finished decorating all of my characters' rooms today! here are a few rooms.

tried to create a hotel lobby:





and hotel room:


----------



## Eirrinn (Feb 18, 2017)

heres my mayor's bedroom!


----------



## scotch (Feb 18, 2017)

Ichigo. said:


> I finally finished decorating all of my characters' rooms today! here are a few rooms.
> 
> tried to create a hotel lobby:
> 
> ...



ooohhhhh


----------



## Astarte (Feb 18, 2017)

Spoiler







All of these rooms are missing items like the tea tables in the bathroom and floor chairs in the living room. With the bathroom I'm waiting on the right kind of flowers/plants or decor. I wish you could add more wall items, especially for my basement. With the kitchen, I'm waiting on a bunch of items I ordered, so that may end up looking even better. I like house decorating, too much, ha. ^-^


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 18, 2017)

main room ^.^ sorry if its a bit big


----------



## scotch (Feb 18, 2017)

Astarte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE your BOTTOM ROOM


----------



## Licorice (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't have a favorite room so here's my living room. Very basic cabin theme but it makes me feel relaxed.


----------



## Astarte (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you very much 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I enjoy the maps you have on your wall along with the items on your table and the knitting basket is too cute. It's ties together nicely, Licorice.


----------



## MajorJess (Feb 19, 2017)

Is there an easier way to share these pictures without removing your DS's SD card? Love all the pics!

Designing/playing with rooms is way way too much fun, and I love all the ideas I get  by looking at others' rooms.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2017)

Licorice said:


> I don't have a favorite room so here's my living room. Very basic cabin theme but it makes me feel relaxed.
> 
> View attachment 194584
> View attachment 194585
> View attachment 194586



Gosh I love this! I have an Autumn/Halloween town and this gives me so much inspo for my mayors house!


----------



## MajorJess (Feb 19, 2017)

^ It truly does have a really nice, relaxed feel to it. I love the way that the custom patchwork furniture fits in as well. And the game console next to the TV is a nice added touch for realism.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 19, 2017)

MajorJess said:


> Is there an easier way to share these pictures without removing your DS's SD card? Love all the pics!
> 
> Designing/playing with rooms is way way too much fun, and I love all the ideas I get  by looking at others' rooms.



Yes, you can if you're using a new 3DS/XL and have a PC/laptop beside you. On your 3DS, choose system settings then look for microSD management (need to register a username and password) then go to network on your PC. From there, you can access the pictures folder of your 3DS. All you need to do is copy and paste the files


----------



## hamster (Feb 19, 2017)

just started working on this yesterday. not finished but i love how it looks at the moment


----------



## cats_toy (Feb 19, 2017)

Pics of my main room;


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 19, 2017)

Role said:


> Yes, you can if you're using a new 3DS/XL and have a PC/laptop beside you. On your 3DS, choose system settings then look for microSD management (need to register a username and password) then go to network on your PC. From there, you can access the pictures folder of your 3DS. All you need to do is copy and paste the files



Never knew that.
But in case you don't have a new 3DS/XL you can just save images to your screenshot album on miiverse, open miiverse on your computer then copy the direct link of the picture and put it into the insert image option on here. That's what I do and I could keep my game going while I do it.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 19, 2017)

Finished the arcade in RecZone's basement.


----------



## brutongaster (Feb 19, 2017)

i gave my mayor a witch-y consulting space in her attic lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 21, 2017)

Fascinating.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 21, 2017)

I just got back from almost a year long hiatus.  This one is a new one that I managed to decorate yesterday just for the sake of completing all the rooms in my house:


----------



## Espionage (Feb 21, 2017)

Really nice rooms here guys!


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Feb 24, 2017)

I love this thread


----------



## Jackfrost (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's my room! Its a mixture of Colton and Julian's house.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I've made a private classroom in my third character's second floor











Also added a fitness center/gym in the museum









(I actually just noticed now that the character will do the "punching act" when you interact with the bell. Cool!)


----------



## scotch (Feb 26, 2017)

Jackfrost said:


> Here's my room! Its a mixture of Colton and Julian's house.



I LOVE THIS ROOM


----------



## Jackfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

enders said:


> I LOVE THIS ROOM



Thanks!


----------



## nSound (Feb 26, 2017)

Tbh my main room sucks.


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 26, 2017)

Mayor's Main Room - Customized minimalist furniture showcasing pictures of all my cute doggies!






Mayor's Left Room - Bathroom 






Mayor's Back Room - Garden Room *EXPANDED!*






Mayor's Right Room - Kitchen






Mayor's 2nd Floor - Dressing Room/Laundry






Mayor's Basement - Pave Room






Inn &Spa Main Room






Inn &Spa Left Room - Cabana Guest Room  *EXPANDED!*






Inn &Spa Back Room - Exotic Guest Room *NEW!*






Inn &Spa Right Room - Classic Guest Room *NEW!*






Inn &Spa 2nd Floor - Massage Room






Inn &Spa Basement - Gym






NiteLife Main Room - Bar!






NiteLife Left Room - Karaoke Lounge






NiteLife Back Room - Convenience Store (for late night munchies) *NEW!*






NiteLife Right Room - Seafood Restaurant (complete with lobster tanks)






NiteLife 2nd Floor - Restroom






NiteLife Basement - Boxing Ring *NEW!*






Fun Zone Main Room - Arcade






Fun Zone Left Room - Spaceship (cause who doesn't want one of these?)






Fun Zone Back Room - Balloon Room *NEW!*






Fun Zone Right Room - Novelties and Snacks - oh how I love those bobble head zodiac animals!!!






Fun Zone 2nd Floor - Birthday Room






Fun Zone Basement - Crop UFO *EXPANDED!*








*Pictures of all my Public Works Projects*


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 26, 2017)

I love the main room of my 2nd town's mayor - it feels so cozy:


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 27, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I love the main room of my 2nd town's mayor - it feels so cozy:



All of your rooms are amazing. Nicely done.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 27, 2017)

-outdated post, see edited post on first page of this thread! -


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 27, 2017)

Am I the only one who doesn't have realistic themed houses? I just took stuff I like and threw it in a room.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 27, 2017)

Here are the most recent photos of Chan's house, my mayor in my 2nd town Kiri. 





living room. I customised the birch furniture to have a matching birch top instead of a table cloth! 



another view of the living room 



Chan's bedroom WIP... missing a lot of pieces because the rest are all welcome amiibo items  



little kitchen I made today!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Here are the most recent photos of Chan's house, my mayor in my 2nd town Kiri.
> 
> View attachment 194902
> 
> ...



That's a really good match... now I might actually want to copy this idea, I think it looks kind of funky with the normal patterned tablecloth on top and like it better as just a big log table! I wish you could have a "without a tablecloth" option for stuff like this!


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 27, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's a really good match... now I might actually want to copy this idea, I think it looks kind of funky with the tablecloth on top and like it better as just a big log table!



Let me know if you need help matching the colours! I can give you my swatch (or if you want a QR code of it).
I think there's an even better way to match it but I got lazy and just settled with it


----------



## scotch (Feb 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 27, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Here are the most recent photos of Chan's house, my mayor in my 2nd town Kiri.
> 
> View attachment 194902
> 
> ...



What's that green bed? I'm recreating the dream suite and that would be PERFECT.


----------



## scotch (Feb 27, 2017)

MayorOfSackville said:


> What's that green bed? I'm recreating the dream suite and that would be PERFECT.



it's a chaise lounge, it is a chair, not a bed.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 27, 2017)

*
These are more rooms from my main town (note, I visited my dream town to take the pictures. The town is currently on hold right now and I don't want to log in.)*

*Ai's rooms


Spoiler










*

*Millie's rooms *


Spoiler






Does anyone know a qr code for frozen packed fish? It would look ten times better than having those sushi containers there.







*Redone my picture room in my mayor's house.*


Spoiler







*
Now here are some rooms from my second town: Kia's rooms*


Spoiler




Still working on my Bakery






*Minty's room*


Spoiler





She's going to have a Sanrio cafe and a birthday room (which isn't done yet)


----------



## wynn (Feb 28, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Here are the most recent photos of Chan's house, my mayor in my 2nd town Kiri.
> 
> View attachment 194902
> 
> ...



Awesome rooms! How do you get the Nintendogs item? I've been seeing them everywhere.


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll post my rooms in a few days when my house's rooms are upgraded, I re-started my town about a week ago


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 28, 2017)

wynn said:


> Awesome rooms! How do you get the Nintendogs item? I've been seeing them everywhere.



Thanks! I got it from a fortune cookie. I have an extra of the Dalmatian and golden retriever if you want!


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Thanks! I got it from a fortune cookie. I have an extra of the Dalmatian and golden retriever if you want!



Oh, did it come with the amiibo update?

And that would be nice of you if you're willing to part with them.


----------



## scotch (Mar 1, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I love the main room of my 2nd town's mayor - it feels so cozy:



Really nice room


----------



## Enderz (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll post my rooms when I'm done upgrading one of my rooms


----------



## Lullaboid (Mar 1, 2017)

This is my favorite room, the main room in my mayor's house:


----------



## Flare (Mar 1, 2017)

Lullaboid said:


> This is my favorite room, the main room in my mayor's house:


This gave me an Idea for my Moon-Themed Room!


----------



## creamyy (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 1, 2017)

enders said:


> it's a chaise lounge, it is a chair, not a bed.



?\_(ツ)_/?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, how do I post screenshots anyways?


----------



## Loriii (Mar 1, 2017)

MayorOfSackville said:


> ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, how do I post screenshots anyways?



Upload the screenshot to miiverse or if you're using a new 3DS/XL, you can access the DCIM folder (pictures) on your PC through the network/micro SD management


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 2, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Upload the screenshot to miiverse or if you're using a new 3DS/XL, you can access the DCIM folder (pictures) on your PC through the network/micro SD management



I will try that, thank you!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 2, 2017)

Spoiler



Here is my house in Citrine. It's not as good as the others but it's a start. 


Basement = Arcade


Right room = Splatoon Room


Attic = Bedroom


Main room = Living room


Left room = Sweets

Exterior


Another screenshot of the living room.


Another screenshot of the Sweets room


Northern Room = Gyroid Room



Another screenshot of the bedroom


P.S. If anyone is wondering about the gyroids around the mannequin, look up _The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing_.


----------



## scotch (Mar 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll bump this up for you.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Mar 4, 2017)

My town is 12 days old, so it's nothing impressive, but here's mine:



Mostly Pave stuff.


----------



## Bellflower (Mar 4, 2017)

oscarotter said:


> View attachment 194486
> View attachment 194487
> View attachment 194488
> View attachment 194489​
> sorry about the long post, but here's all the room styles i have used (and actually bothered to screenshot ;; over the years so far!!



Wow!! You have some cute rooms  Where is the rainbow from?


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Mar 4, 2017)

MayorOfSackville said:


> Here is my house in Citrine. It's not as good as the others but it's a start.



I love your basement.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 5, 2017)

My girlfriend wanted a salon on her other character. Request granted XD


----------



## scotch (Mar 5, 2017)

bump


----------



## scotch (Mar 5, 2017)

bump 
so many of you guys have lovely rooms


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 5, 2017)

Alrighty I said that I would post my rooms in this thread so here they are!

My upstairs (Gorgeous/Business Room):


This is my Main room (Japanese themed living room):


My Right room (Kitchen):


My Left room (Bathroom/house):


I don't like having a back room or downstairs so they won't be here ofc


----------



## scotch (Mar 5, 2017)

Asutoro said:


> Alrighty I said that I would post my rooms in this thread so here they are!
> 
> My upstairs (Gorgeous/Business Room):
> View attachment 195280
> ...



i love it!


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 6, 2017)

scotch said:


> i love it!



Me too! I absolutely adore your bathroom, it seems so serene and beautiful.


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2017)

bump


----------



## Loriii (Mar 7, 2017)

Playroom for my third (kid) character


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Playroom for my third (kid) character



That is TOO cute!! I love it so much <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


Here's an update with some of the changes I made. I still need one more floor seat ^^


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 8, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Yes, you can if you're using a new 3DS/XL and have a PC/laptop beside you. On your 3DS, choose system settings then look for microSD management (need to register a username and password) then go to network on your PC. From there, you can access the pictures folder of your 3DS. All you need to do is copy and paste the files



what if you have a old 3ds from 2014?


----------



## Loriii (Mar 9, 2017)

Astarte said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 195398View attachment 195399View attachment 195400View attachment 195401
> Here's an update with some of the changes I made. I still need one more floor seat ^^



Lots of details in your rooms and the furniture fits together 



Bunny from tiger said:


> what if you have a old 3ds from 2014?



Either use an SD card reader or upload/make a screenshot album to Miiverse then save the images from there.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Mar 10, 2017)

My outdoor bathroom from my town Camellia. Under the spoiler are a bunch of rooms from my town Ophylix that I like a lot, and you can visit those in my DA in my sig. 



Spoiler: Ophylix


----------



## Loriii (Mar 11, 2017)

Felt like my museum needs a movie theater


----------



## Enderz (Mar 11, 2017)

my only finished room...

(and thanks for changing your name I guess)


----------



## scotch (Mar 12, 2017)

Enderz said:


> View attachment 195526
> 
> my only finished room...
> 
> (and thanks for changing your name I guess)



lol i did it because i hate my username lmao


----------



## Liminal (Mar 13, 2017)

It's still a work in progress, but I'm really proud of my living room/main room.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2017)

Bellflower said:


> Wow!! You have some cute rooms  Where is the rainbow from?



It's called "Rainbow Screen" and is DLC. C:


----------



## Loriii (Mar 14, 2017)

I've turned one of my basements into a music lounge


----------



## hamster (Mar 14, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> View attachment 194589
> just started working on this yesterday. not finished but i love how it looks at the moment



updated & finished i think!



here's my main room, if i get a violet screen and move some furniture around i'll probably be satisfied.



finished kitchen


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I've turned one of my basements into a music lounge



ah i love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> View attachment 195713
> updated & finished i think!
> 
> 
> ...



im thinking pretty nice.


----------



## Foxflower (Mar 14, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> View attachment 195450
> My outdoor bathroom from my town Camellia. Under the spoiler are a bunch of rooms from my town Ophylix that I like a lot, and you can visit those in my DA in my sig.



Your outdoor bathroom is gorgeous! I'm always a sucker for greenhouse/plant rooms/outdoorsy rustic vibes.

This is one of my fav rooms in my mayor's house


----------



## Loriii (Mar 16, 2017)

My mayor's office... in the basement


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 16, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I've turned one of my basements into a music lounge



Wow! I love your lounge. Dare I say even better than Shrunk (don't tell him that, though ;D)
Your major is spoiled with the cool office. 



Ekcriptia said:


> View attachment 195713
> updated & finished i think!
> 
> 
> ...



Your bathroom is gorgeous! I need to make a bathroom like that, seems sooo relaxing. The rest of your house looks really cozy, I'd live there


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 16, 2017)

Foxflower said:


> This is one of my fav rooms in my mayor's house
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my favourite too! All the customized furniture looks great! Green is my fav colour. 



master.leor said:


> My mayor's office... in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Cool office! Why is there a pond in the middle of an office?  Looks cool, though! With all the plants and... yeah.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 16, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> Wow! I love your lounge. Dare I say even better than Shrunk (don't tell him that, though ;D)
> Your major is spoiled with the cool office.



Haha aww  Mine's probably look a bit okay because it has more chairs and tables than Shrunk's XD Thank you, I appreciate that a lot!



LadyRainb said:


> Cool office! Why is there a pond in the middle of an office?  Looks cool, though! With all the plants and... yeah.



Oops, I felt like I kinda went overboard but it's just there as a decoration/ornament. The mayor won't definitely bathe in it hehe and thank you so much!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2017)

Astarte said:


> That is TOO cute!! I love it so much <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ok I love how the bears are in the bedroom, I have one of those massive bears in my bedroom and wanted to do a group of the "smaller" bears in another corner to mirror it and this gave my the inspo I needed!


----------



## hamster (Mar 19, 2017)

i finished Yani's main room, my second character


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 19, 2017)

Finished up tweaking my kitchen some.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 20, 2017)

Arcade/Food/Amusement Room 












I've changed/added a few things in my mayor's living room


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 20, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Arcade/Food/Amusement Room
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the amusement room! Makes me want to go an arcade. I love how you put the basketball hoop there because the basketball throw game is one of my favourite arcade games, assuming it's a reference to that? :'D


----------



## Loriii (Mar 20, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I love the amusement room! Makes me want to go an arcade. I love how you put the basketball hoop there because the basketball throw game is one of my favourite arcade games, assuming it's a reference to that? :'D



Yes exactly! We also have that basketball hoop thing here in our local arcades. The one in the picture is just bigger than the real ones hehe and thank you ^^


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the awesome ideas, guys


----------



## Drew1234 (Mar 20, 2017)

My little tent.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 21, 2017)

Drew1234 said:


> View attachment 196065
> My little tent.



Aww that's so cute~ Nice and cozy.


----------



## Obscure Roses (Mar 21, 2017)

My Bedroom is keep minimal i prefer it that way.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 21, 2017)

*


The basement in my other Mayor's house.  ignore Wisp's lamp*​


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2017)

Galaxy/Space/Fancy-themed Bedroom for my kid character.












Christmas Room (I know it's out of season lol. I wanted to retain the white festive tree from last winter so I decided not to entirely change the room)


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 24, 2017)

Posted before, but I want to show all of my rooms now, since I've updated my house a bit. c:



Spoiler



my chill room

my living room

my bedroom

my bathroom (still a wip)

my kitchen

and my library/office


----------



## Loriii (Mar 24, 2017)

Greenhouse/Creepy Room


----------



## Byebi (Mar 24, 2017)

^ i love this theme so much ;-; !!





My main room. I still need to find new items to put on the sprout table/want to replace items on the center table but dunno what yet~


----------



## Loriii (Mar 30, 2017)

Finished the last two rooms of my second alt. character and edited a few rooms of my mayor.



Spoiler: alt. character



A personal office because she loves working a lot.











Asian-themed restaurant











I've changed her doctor room/clinic a little bit.














Spoiler: my mayor



Edited my bedroom upstairs











Also, my main room and convert it to something like a mini-cafe


----------



## Licorice (Mar 30, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Finished the last two rooms of my second alt. character and edited a few rooms of my mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR ROOMS ARE PERFECT. Whats the floor in your mayor's bedroom?


----------



## Loriii (Mar 30, 2017)

Licorice said:


> YOUR ROOMS ARE PERFECT. Whats the floor in your mayor's bedroom?



Thank you! It's the monochrome floor from Claude's or Timmy & Tommy's RV


----------



## CaramelCookie (Mar 30, 2017)

Some updated pictures from mine~


----------



## Loriii (Apr 2, 2017)

Bike/Car showroom in my museum 










Renovated my second character's salon and her music lounge room a bit.










Also, my mayor's kitchen and garden.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Spooky. (Apr 19, 2017)

The main room of my garden center. Not a good photo of the whole thing (I'll take one another time), I was mostly aiming to make it look like Punchy was shopping haha. 


The garden cafe (cliche I know) I'm working on for the back room. 


I'll get photos of the rest eventually, I literally just learned 10 minutes ago how to get the files off my new 3DS remotely without having to unscrew the back of the DS to get the SD card out.


----------



## MissLady (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's three of my rooms.  These are the rooms that are the closest to being finished.

Main room:


Left side (Living room):


Back (Bedroom):


----------



## scotch (Apr 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol, at first I thought this thread was for posting a pic of your real room.


----------



## scotch (Apr 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's my bathroom, it's kinda a work-in-progress though. I was gonna move a few items around and get another Merlion buuuut I got distracted with landscaping lol.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 27, 2017)

I've edited my alt. character's Asian-themed restaurant quite a bit


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 27, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> Here's my bathroom, it's kinda a work-in-progress though. I was gonna move a few items around and get another Merlion buuuut I got distracted with landscaping lol.


What's the name of that cat item? Never seen it before.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> What's the name of that cat item? Never seen it before.



It's a Nabiru ornament, you can get it from Felyne's RV.


----------



## Bilaz (Apr 30, 2017)

Just posting to say that I updated my post on the first page of this topic! The spoiler tag now includes my entire, completed house. 

Also, this will help BUMP this topic so that's a win-win


----------



## TangyHeart (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol I didn't feel like clearing out photos on my 3DS, so I took them with my iPad instead XD  I have a feeling this may not work XD oh well

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yaknow it's funny, I've had the game since 2014, but looking at my house, I look like a noob XD


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, I love all of these rooms, they're so adorable! Here are some picture of my rooms 


My mayor's main room.


The mayor's cafe. I'm hoping to move this downstairs once I have the mermaid set.


----------



## amarie. (May 7, 2017)

this is my main room, i wanted to give it a Gryffindor vibe. im still tweaking it a bit.

and now for the mood lighting:


my upstairs bedroom. im putting it in a spoiler bcuz it's pretty pic heavy. it's my favorite room so far 


Spoiler: bedroom



four different views:





my computer/bed area:


my music/art area:


watching tv:






im still trying to put together my country kitchen, zen bathroom and a room for my shark thats space themed??


----------



## fallensnow (May 7, 2017)

amarie. said:


> this is my main room, i wanted to give it a Gryffindor vibe. im still tweaking it a bit.
> View attachment 198644
> and now for the mood lighting:
> View attachment 198645
> ...



Oh my goodness, I love that Gryffindor idea, it looks so cute and cosy ^.^



I started to make a Nursery Classroom in my Museum Exhibition. I may/may not move it into my house as it's so cute  - I need to spruce it up a bit first and add some finishing touches.


----------



## Mu~ (May 7, 2017)

fallensnow said:


> Wow, I love all of these rooms, they're so adorable! Here are some picture of my rooms
> 
> View attachment 198298
> My mayor's main room.
> ...


The cafe looks really cool! Where did you get the QR for the patchwork patterns? They look awesome.


----------



## fallensnow (May 7, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> The cafe looks really cool! Where did you get the QR for the patchwork patterns? They look awesome.



Eek - Thank you so much. It's a little generic, but I like it ^.^ 

I found the QR on Pinterest - here!


----------



## casual.kyle (May 31, 2017)

I was told to bring this thread back, so here we go!


This is my favorite room, my Minimalist Kitchen. 


This is my Sloppy basement/gaming room. (This one feels really unoriginal but I like the way it looks)


This is my Gorgeous... something room. I haven't really given it a purpose, but it looks nice. 


This is the only part of my Modern Foyer that I currently actually like.


----------



## Nooblord (May 31, 2017)

Probably my favorite room in my house atm:






My cabana bathroom/guest room:


----------



## Ivory Moon (Jun 1, 2017)

my main room


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 1, 2017)

I liked the look of this room while I was getting it together but now it looks a bit sparse.I probably should have turned on those "3" lamps before I took the screenshot.


----------



## Nenya (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven't changed this room much since this was taken in May. It's in the basement. I started it to put the ABD and the garbage can in! LOL


----------



## scotch (Feb 21, 2018)

bumping this **** it was a fun thread


----------



## mountaintear (Feb 21, 2018)

My entry room is almost completed and I love it 








I still need to get the lily record player, a fine painting, and the lunar horizon wall to complete my vision. The carpet & wallpaper is temp.
I'm also working on a gnome workshop, a zen garden, and witches den. For my upstairs I want to make a really personal and well designed bedroom. In the basement I will have photos of all my residents but I'm still playing with the theme.
Designing rooms is one of my favorite parts of the game! It really makes me wish I could get all the Japanese items and DLC but it'll never happen lol.
I love seeing everyone's creativity


----------



## scotch (Feb 23, 2018)

bump bump *****


----------



## scotch (Feb 24, 2018)

err


----------



## Midnight Star (Mar 7, 2018)

Main Room

Back room

Left room

Attic

Basement


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 7, 2018)

My Bedroom


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 19, 2018)

My main room:




And kitchen:





The rooms are slightly based off of my house. Especially the basement back in 2016. 
I don't have a picture of it. Sorry! You can visit my town Shamplin in a dream, though.

These are old pics but my in-game house still looks the same. 
I'm planning to change my town and house! Soon... probably.


----------

